# Possible HD found?



## xmtnrider (Jul 21, 2019)

Posting here also. Can HD’s have bottle cap badges sometimes?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 21, 2019)

Looks like an Elgin to me.....they did have a bottle cap Elgin badge.


----------



## xmtnrider (Jul 22, 2019)

Goldenindian said:


> Looks like an Elgin to me.....they did have a bottle cap Elgin badge.View attachment 1033926
> View attachment 1033925




That’s it! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 22, 2019)

I’ve got some nice early box bars somewhere to compliment that Elgin nicely!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cr250mark (Jul 22, 2019)

Goldenindian said:


> Looks like an Elgin to me.....they did have a bottle cap Elgin badge.View attachment 1033926
> View attachment 1033925




Boy you pulled that picture of my old olive green elgin out of the Archives. ! Cool stuff !


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 22, 2019)

Haha yeah.....
Have tons of pictures on an old computer, as you can tell from the quality of my picture of a picture. Sorry I didn’t credit you...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 22, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> I’ve got some nice early box bars somewhere to compliment that Elgin nicely!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I know @New Mexico Brant is looking for some teens box bars for his Military bike project.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 22, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> I know @New Mexico Brant is looking for some teens box bars for his Military bike project.




I checked with him first that’s why I know I’ve got em’! He needs some real high rise boxes, mine are a shallower profile than what he needs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 22, 2019)

Would the Sears Elgin bike have been built by Great Western Mfg., La Porte Ind., with the 8-point star chain ring?


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 22, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Would the Sears Elgin bike have been built by be a Great Western Mfg., La Porte Ind., with the 8-point star chain ring?




====================================================

*The fork  sure looks GW … but it may be a fork 
that was swapped for.*

*This fork is a different color than the frame.*

*And the lower fender bridge is a variety I am very
unfamiliar with.  Admittedly … am also very unfam-*
*iliar with GW machines.*

*Not totally saying this specimen is a GW …. *

*If this machine is an Elgin … I do not know what company
originated it.*

*Glad I could help ….*

*He /Calls THAT . Help ??*

….. *patric*


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jul 22, 2019)

.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 29, 2019)

Goldenindian said:


> Haha yeah.....
> Have tons of pictures on an old computer, as you can tell from the quality of my picture of a picture. Sorry I didn’t credit you...



Did Davis also build the early Elgin bikes?  Thanks for sharing. Really neato bikes. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 29, 2019)

xmtnrider said:


> Posting here also. Can HD’s have bottle cap badges sometimes?View attachment 1033267View attachment 1033268View attachment 1033269View attachment 1033270
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I suppose the wire on the head stock was to hold on the missing head badge. Nice try. Razin.


----------



## frank562 (Jul 29, 2019)

I found this one today no clue what it is


----------



## frank562 (Jul 29, 2019)

The guy though he had a HD but badge and sprocket are repop, any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 30, 2019)

@frank562


----------



## frank562 (Jul 30, 2019)

@hoofhearted
Do you have any Idea what this bike may be? I was thinking elgin possibly??


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 30, 2019)

frank562 said:


> @hoofhearted
> Do you have any Idea what this bike may be? I was thinking elgin possibly??



Looks like an Elgin to me. Really nice complete Michigan city. Would be nice to turn it back to a Elgin. Fork is not Davis too


----------

